# X570-Mainboards, erste praktische Erfahrungen und richtig ausgiebige Tests?



## Tim1974 (2. August 2019)

Hallo,

wenn ich nach Tests für X570-Mainboards googel, finde ich zwar viele Ergebnisse, aber meist belaufen sich die Tests nur darauf, daß die Boards aufgezählt werden, sie werden auch im Hinblick auf das Powermanagement und die sonstige Ausstattung miteinander vergleichen, aber echte Tests fand ich bisher nicht.
Ich meine damit, paktische Tests die ergründen, wie gut die Boards laufen, wie weit man damit übertakten könnte, wie leise der Chipsatzlüfter war, ob dieser vom Nutzer ausgetauscht werden kann, wie hoch die Temperaturen des Chipsatzes ausfallen, wie hochwertig die Spannungswandler und Elkos sind usw..

Ist es einfach noch zu früh für solche Tests und bin ich nur zu ungeduldig oder hab ich einfach nur schlecht gesucht?

Mich würden hier aber auch die Erfahrungen der Leute interessieren, die bereits ein X570-Board selbst nutzen!

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist es einfach noch zu früh für solche Tests und bin ich nur zu ungeduldig


Ja.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> wie gut die Boards laufen, wie weit man damit  übertakten könnte, wie leise der Chipsatzlüfter war, ob dieser vom  Nutzer ausgetauscht werden kann, wie hoch die Temperaturen des  Chipsatzes ausfallen, wie hochwertig die Spannungswandler und Elkos sind  usw..


X570 Aorus Master:
- Bisher 100% stabil egal bei welcher Belastung, auch 24/7 Vollast
- OC-Spielraum ist bei 3900X sehr klein bzw. nicht sinnvoll. Für 300 MHz mehr Takt den doppelten Strom verbrauchen ist Unsinn. Das Board kanns aber locker wenn man denn unbedingt will
- Chipsatzlüfter dreht im Normalbetrieb mit ca. 2000 UPM und ist aus dem geschlossenen gehäuse unhörbar bzw. leiser als Gehäuselüftung, HDDs und Grafikkarte
- Ja, kann ausgetasucht werden
- Chipsatztemperaturen bewegen sich je nach Außentemperatur und Last zwischen 55 und 60°C.
- Spawas und Elkos (Elkos gibts keine mehr, es sind Feststoffkondensatoren) sind High-End und technisch gesehen völlig überdimensioniert, entsprechend auch bei Dauervollast gradezu kalt (50-60°C max bei 100+ spezifiziert)


----------



## Dudelll (2. August 2019)

Wenn man etwas sucht findet man zu einigen Platine durchaus komplette Tests. Für Tests aller Platine ist es noch etwas zu früh nach Release, insbesondere weil ja viele mb erschienen sind. 

Hier z.b. ein Test zum Taichi 

ASRock X570 Taichi Benchmark Results and Final Analysis - Tom's Hardware


----------



## DARPA (2. August 2019)

Ich würde mal tweaktown abchecken. Die sind meist die ersten mit Board Reviews.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. August 2019)

Interessant wäre hier ein Vergleich zwischen dem genannten Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master und dem Asrock X570 Taichi.
Vorallem wundert mich, das beim Gigabyte hier wohl 14 reale VRM Phasen zum Einsatz kommen beim Asrock hingegen "nur" 7 reale Phasen, allerdings mit Doppelung. 
Welche Vorteile bieten hier die 14 (12+2) realen Phasen gegenüber gedoppelten 7 (6+1) Phasen?

Hat Asrock beim Taichi nochmals bessere Konsensatoren verbaut? 
Immerhin werden diese als 12K Nichicon Kondensatoren beworben und ich fand bisher nirgends Kondensatoren mit mehr als 12K.


----------



## Viking30k (2. August 2019)

Hm kann man das auch zum Crosshair VIII formula sagen? Das habe ich seit gestern drin bisher extrem zufrieden damit. Windows 10 war Problemlos installiert. Den Chipsatz Lüfter höre ich nicht. Mein Ryzen 3900x bleibt sogar kühler als mit dem C7H keine 70° unter Cinebench 20 mit höherer Score 

C7H über 80° 6400 Punkte 

C8F keine 70° und fas 7000 Punkte


----------



## DARPA (2. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile bieten hier die 14 (12+2) realen Phasen gegenüber gedoppelten 7 (6+1) Phasen



Weniger ripple und weniger Schaltlatenz


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile bieten hier die 14 (12+2) realen Phasen gegenüber gedoppelten 7 (6+1) Phasen?



Händereiben beim Marketing.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. August 2019)

Ok danke, das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master scheint ja echt super zu sein, könnte meine erste Wahl werden, aber ist leider noch sehr teuer.
Das X570 Aorus Xtreme wäre mir zwar am liebsten, weil ohne Lüfter, aber das sprengt preislich bei mir komplett den Rahmen. 

Weiß denn jemand ob noch weitere, günstigere Boards ohne Lüfter geplant sind, oder ob die Lüfter der anderen Boards wenigstens auch vom Nutzer selbst getauscht werden können?
Wir würde ein Lüftertausch beim X570 Aorus Master aussehen, ist das komplizierter als einen Gehäuselüfter zu wechseln?
Welche Auswahl hätte man da beim Lüfter?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. August 2019)

Vergesst doch mal den schwachsinnigen Lüfterhype.

Wenn du nicht wüsstest dass ein Lüfter auf dem Board ist würdest dus nicht bemerken. Ich muss im laufenden Betrieb den Schädel ins Gehäuse rein halten um das Ding bei der Drehzahl zu hören. Da ist ein riesen Fass aufgemacht worden vor Release das völlig leer war.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das X570 Aorus Xtreme wäre mir zwar am liebsten, weil ohne Lüfter, aber das sprengt preislich bei mit komplett den Rahmen.



Du musst die Relation sehen. Im Herbst kommt X590 aufn Markt. Dann ist X570 veralteter Schrott. Mit Glück kriegst du es dann hinterher geworfen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vergesst doch mal den schwachsinnigen Lüfterhype.
> 
> Wenn du nicht wüsstest dass ein Lüfter auf dem Board ist würdest dus nicht bemerken. Ich muss im laufenden Betrieb den Schädel ins Gehäuse rein halten um das Ding bei der Drehzahl zu hören. Da ist ein riesen Fass aufgemacht worden vor Release das völlig leer war.



Ich frag dich in 6 Monaten nochmal, wenn das Lager den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## hoffgang (2. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vergesst doch mal den schwachsinnigen Lüfterhype.
> Wenn du nicht wüsstest dass ein Lüfter auf dem Board ist würdest dus nicht bemerken. Ich muss im laufenden Betrieb den Schädel ins Gehäuse rein halten um das Ding bei der Drehzahl zu hören. Da ist ein riesen Fass aufgemacht worden vor Release das völlig leer war.



Die einen sagen so, die anderen so. Ohne diesen Lüfter hätte ich längst gekauft, das ist das einzige was mich derzeit von einer Umrüstung in Richtung X570 abhält.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frag dich in 6 Monaten nochmal, wenn das Lager den Geist aufgegeben hat.



Wenn das irgendwann passiert bau ich den ganzen Kühler einschließlich Lüfter ab und kleb nen Passivkühler aus Alu drauf. Reicht auch (er wird nicht mal wärmer!) - der einzige Grund warum ich das nicht schon gemacht habe ist weils nicht nötig ist weil ich den Lüfter halt nicht höre (außer die erste Sekunde beim Bootvorgang wenner 6000 dreht^^).


----------



## Tim1974 (2. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst die Relation sehen. Im Herbst kommt X590 aufn Markt. Dann ist X570 veralteter Schrott. Mit Glück kriegst du es dann hinterher geworfen.



Ähh? Ich dachte es kommt dieses Jahr nur noch der B550 als preiswertere Alternative aber ohne PCIe4.0?
Wofür wird denn ein weiterer Highend-Chipsatz bei AMD für AM4 eingeführt?


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn das irgendwann passiert bau ich den ganzen Kühler einschließlich Lüfter ab und kleb nen Passivkühler aus Alu drauf. Reicht auch (er wird nicht mal wärmer!) - der einzige Grund warum ich das nicht schon gemacht habe ist weils nicht nötig ist weil ich den Lüfter halt nicht höre (außer die erste Sekunde beim Bootvorgang wenner 6000 dreht^^).



Ich hatte auch mal ein brett mit so einem Teil drauf -- zum Glück lange her.
Nach 6 Monaten war der im Arsch. Abgeklemmt und weiter genutzt -- kein Unterschied festgestellt.
Daher halte ich von den Lüftern nichts. Das hätte man gleich mit einem kleinen Alukühler lösen können. Kostet 20 Cent oder so. Aber der Lüfter kostet wohl nur 5 Cent. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ähh? Ich dachte es kommt dieses Jahr nur noch der B550 als preiswertere Alternative aber ohne PCIe4.0?
> Wofür wird denn ein weiterer Highend-Chipsatz bei AMD für AM4 eingeführt?



Frag AMD. Derzeit kocht die Küche mit X590 und X599.
Kann also sein, dass Threadripper mit X599 kommt und AMD mit dem 16 Kerner für AM4 noch einen X590 nachschiebt.
Was Intel kann, kann AMD auch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal ein brett mit so einem Teil drauf -- zum Glück lange her.
> Nach 6 Monaten war der im Arsch. Abgeklemmt und weiter genutzt -- kein Unterschied festgestellt.



Das Ding ist ich kann den Lüfter im BIOS ja ausstellen (bzw. "anlaufen ab 90°C"). Resultat ist dass der Chipsatz bei 75-80°C rumeiert nach ner Stunde. Selbst das wäre kein Problem technisch gesehen und der verwendete Kühlkörper ist von seinen passivkühlungseigenschaften sprich Oberfläche ein schlechter Witz. Wenn ich da nen etwas höheren Aluklotz draufklebe der tatsächlich Kühlfinnen hat ist die Temperatur am Ende garantiert nicht schlechter als aktuell. 10W passiv wegschaffen mit nem Kühlkörperchen der auch noch mehr oder weniger direkt im Luftzug von nem Gehäusequirl steht ist garantiert kein Thema.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

Da stellt sich die Frage -- angesichts der Preise für die Mainboards -- wieso die keine brauchbare passive Kühlung gebaut haben?
Früher waren Heatpipse Stand der Dinge. Die Kühlung funktionierte und es sah super aus.
Heute geht es nur noch darum, irgendwelche LEDs zu verbauen und um die Geltungssucht von 12 Jährigen zu beglücken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute geht es nur noch darum, irgendwelche LEDs zu verbauen und um die Geltungssucht von 12 Jährigen zu beglücken.


So isses.

Es braucht ja nicht mal Heatpipes (dien paar Cent zu teuer sind) sondern einfach nur den klassischen Chipsatzkühler wie vor 20 Jahren. Das viereckige Aluding mit den Spitzen nach oben. Kleb den drauf und du hast Ruhe. Aber das Ding sieht doch so ********************* aus!

Schade dass niemand ein Workstation-Brett gebracht hat das kein Design, RGB oder sonstigen Scheiẞ hat sondern einfach nur funktioniert. Passivkühlerkonstruktion übers Brett die alle Chips und Mosfets abdeckt und das wars. darf gerne gammlig aussehen und das PCB darf auch grün sein. Das wäre noch billiger als das Blingbling gedöns. Aber dafür gibts wohl keine Zielgruppe mehr.


----------



## markus1612 (2. August 2019)

Das traurige ist ja, dass es Boards gibt, die zeigen, dass der Spagat aus Optik und Funktionalität bei der Kühlung durchaus möglich ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. August 2019)

Klar gibts die - nur kriegste für den Preis 3-4 andere Boards.


----------



## bastian123f (2. August 2019)

Warum eigentlich schon wieder ein neuer Thread, wenn du erst am Ende des Jahres kaufen möchtest???? Da ist noch ein wenig hin und bis dahin gibt es neue Boards und evtl auch neue einen neuen Chipsatz. 

Wie dem auch sei. Ich kenne 2 Leute, die sich mit X570 Boards eingedeckt haben. Ein Gigabyte Aorus Ultra und ein ASRock Taichi. Beide bemerken den Lüfter (noch) nicht. 

Du kannst ja auch selber bessere Kühler montieren. Aber ob das Board das dann überlebt ist die andere Sache...


----------



## Tim1974 (2. August 2019)

Zum Thema X590 hab ich das hier gefunden:
X590: neuer Highend-Chipsatz fuer AMD Ryzen 3000 aufgetaucht | PC Builder's Club


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schade dass niemand ein Workstation-Brett gebracht hat das kein Design, RGB oder sonstigen Scheiẞ hat sondern einfach nur funktioniert. Passivkühlerkonstruktion übers Brett die alle Chips und Mosfets abdeckt und das wars. darf gerne gammlig aussehen und das PCB darf auch grün sein. Das wäre noch billiger als das Blingbling gedöns. Aber dafür gibts wohl keine Zielgruppe mehr.



Nee -- schwarzes PCB muss schon sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. August 2019)

Mir ist die Optik sowas von egal, von mir aus könnte das PCB jede Farbe haben, solange technisch alles optimal gelöst ist, also super Kühlung, leise, hochwertigste Bauteile usw..
Es nervt mich jedesmal, wenn ich von diesem ganzen RGB-Mist lese, als ob man gezwungen wird nochmal in der Kindergarten gehen zu müssen...


----------



## azkar (3. August 2019)

Die Optik könnte bei meinem PCGH-Define R5 nicht egaler sein, alles komplett dicht. Aber langsam wär eine ordentliche Gegenüberstellung von Boards toll, gerne nur bis zu ca. 300,-€. Alles andere hat zwar auch seine Berechtigung, ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache. Das Geld läge bereit...


----------



## steffen2891 (3. August 2019)

@Alk hast Du Software Bugs o.Ä? Welchem RAM hast du? 

Danke !


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2019)

steffen2891 schrieb:


> @Alk hast Du Software Bugs o.Ä? Welchem RAM hast du?
> 
> Danke !



Ich habe 32 GB DDR4-3200 CL14 B-Dies von GSkill.

Software-Bugs die die neue Plattform hat:
- der bekannte 17er WHEA-Fehler bzw. Probleme mit M.2 NVME-SSDs
- Abstürzender Videocodec bzw. dllhost.exe wenn Windows versucht Thumbnails über den avcodec zu erstellen, entsprechend habe ich Thumbnails aktuell deaktiviert. Zu dem problem gibts zwar geschätzte 10 Lösungen und Workarounds im Netz aber keiner davon funktioniert momentan bei X570 außer halt "abschalten".

Sonst läuft alles rund bzw. mehr ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## F0rest (5. August 2019)

ich will mir jetzt n ryzen 9 3900X holen und brauche ein passendes mainboard dazu.

erscheint demnächst irgendein X570 bis 300 euro ohne lüfter? Ausstattung völlig wumpe da nur eine graka und eine pci-e ssd drauf kommt und sonst nix mehr ausser maus, tastatur angeschlossen wird.

Ich habe in geizhals (AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatzmodell: X570 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland) alle beschreibungen der gelisteten X570 boards durchgeschaut - sind aktuell 33 Stück - und 32 haben einen Lüfter und nur das teuerste der 33, das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme für läppische 764,90 Euro beim günstigsten Anbieter hat keinen Lüfter.

Auf X590 warten - falls der mal kommt -macht auch kein Sinn, da die ja noch teurer sein werden als X570.

Was macht man dann? X470 nehmen und auf PCIe 4.0 ggf verzichten? Aktuell braucht man PCIe 4.0 eh nicht aber das wär schon nice das für die zukunft auf dem mainboard zu haben...

Oder alternative die ich mir überlegt habe. Das günstigste X570 kaufen und einfach den Lüfter abklemmen bzw im bios auf 0% stellen. Wenn das mainboard nach 3 jahren drauf geht ist dann auch egal. Hat ja "nix" gekostet. Oder halt evtl irgendwie selber den lüfter durch nen passiven kühler ersetzen. Einen Vorschlag welcher passive Kühler da passt und ne Anleitung wäre nicht schlecht... PCGH macht mal einen Artikel


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2019)

Alles Überlegungen, die ich selbst auch schon angestellt habe, weil mich bisher alles nicht so recht befriedigt:

a) Highend-X470-Board nehmen (Asrock X470 Taichi) 
-> Hier hab ich vorallem erstmal das Problem, daß die Ryzen 3000 CPU ohne BIOS-Update nicht erkannt werden könnte, da ich aber nicht alles dauernt umbauen möchte und jeder CPU-Tausch und damit auch Kühlertausch ein Risiko darstellt, macht mir diese Option keine Lust. 
Außerdem bin ich nicht sicher, ob nicht irgendwann vielleicht doch noch Nachteile bei der Nutzung der neuen CPU mit dem alten Chipsatz entstehen, die man heute noch nicht sieht bzw. einschätzen kann!

b) Ein Einsteiger-X570-Board würde ich nicht kaufen wollen, weil ich kein Einsteiger-Powerdesign haben möchte, alles unter 6+1 echten Phasen scheidet bei mir kategorisch aus für den Ryzen 9. Außerdem möchte ich wissen, daß auf dem Board ausschließlich hochwertige Kondensatoren mit mindestens 10K Stunden zum Einsatz kommen (nicht nur beim Audio).
Der Lüfter ist mir ebenfalls ein Ärgernis, allerdings sind mir ca. 765 Euro für das lüfterlose Board viel zu teuer, das ist in etwa das doppelte meiner Schmerzgrenze fürs Board! 

c) X590-Boards kommen meines Wissens nach nicht für AM4, sondern für TR4, also für den Threadripper und der ist für mich keine Option.

d) Selbst den aktiven PCH-Kühler gegen einen größeren passsiven Kühler tauschen traue ich mir nicht zu und ich würde das auch nur machen, wenn der größere Kühler wirklich stabil mit der Backplate des Boards verschraubt werden würde, bzw. man dafür eine Backplate nachrüsten könnte, nur Kleben würde mir nicht ausreichen.

Zurück zur Hauptfrage des Threads, kann man denn jetzt zumindest schon sagen, wann der erste große (deutschsprachige) Mainboardtest für X570 kommen wird?


----------



## -Shorty- (5. August 2019)

X570-Mainboards: Alle Mainboards fuer Ryzen 3000 im Vergleich mit grosser Vergleichstabelle | PC Builder's Club

Wobei dir das wenig nützt, denn da steht nirgends "kaufe XY und werde glücklich".


PS: 4.ter Link, wenn man nach "x570 mainboards test" googelt, war wieder schwer...


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> b) Ein Einsteiger-X570-Board würde ich nicht kaufen wollen, weil ich kein Einsteiger-Powerdesign haben möchte, alles unter 6+1 echten Phasen scheidet bei mir kategorisch aus für den Ryzen 9. Außerdem möchte ich wissen, daß auf dem Board ausschließlich hochwertige Kondensatoren mit mindestens 10K Stunden zum Einsatz kommen (nicht nur beim Audio).
> Der Lüfter ist mir ebenfalls ein Ärgernis, allerdings sind mir ca. 765 Euro für das lüfterlose Board viel zu teuer, das ist in etwa das doppelte meiner Schmerzgrenze fürs Board!



Ach was. Hau die Knete raus und gut. Passt schon.


----------



## Venom89 (5. August 2019)

Richtig, wer "High End" will, muss auch "High End" bezahlen. Oder sich einfach mal eine andere Sicht der Dinge zulegen, dass weniger auch manchmal mehr ist.
Auch ohne große Worte.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2019)

Oder halt auf B550-Boards warten, da gibts sicher auch Highend-Modelle von, die vielleicht weitaus günstiger sein werden und mit Glück ohne Lüfter auskommen.
Oder ich warte halt auf X670-Boards.


----------



## DrDave (5. August 2019)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm kann man das auch zum Crosshair VIII formula sagen? Das habe ich seit gestern drin bisher extrem zufrieden damit. Windows 10 war Problemlos installiert. Den Chipsatz Lüfter höre ich nicht. Mein Ryzen 3900x bleibt sogar kühler als mit dem C7H keine 70° unter Cinebench 20 mit höherer Score
> 
> C7H über 80° 6400 Punkte
> 
> C8F keine 70° und fas 7000 Punkte



Über 7000 ist doch Standard im R20. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vergesst doch mal den schwachsinnigen Lüfterhype.
> 
> Wenn du nicht wüsstest dass ein Lüfter auf dem Board ist würdest dus nicht bemerken. Ich muss im laufenden Betrieb den Schädel ins Gehäuse rein halten um das Ding bei der Drehzahl zu hören. Da ist ein riesen Fass aufgemacht worden vor Release das völlig leer war.



Sehe ich auch so, allerdings erst nach dem ersten BIOS Update, vorher lief er immer auf hoher Stufe. Jetzt im Balanced Modus meines Gigabyte X570 Aorus ultra zwischen den Noctua Lüftern mit 4-500upm nicht herauszuhören.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. August 2019)

@Tim
Buildzoid hat doch schon zu allen Boards Videos gebracht und diese analysiert. Einfach Actually Hardcore Overclocking bei YouTube eingeben. Da bekommst du sogar Empfehlungen + Rechnungen bei welcher Stromstärke wieviel Watt gezogen wird und wie gut die vrms damit umgehen.


----------



## F0rest (6. August 2019)

Also ich tendier dazu mir das "[FONT=&quot]MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus[/FONT]" zu holen für ca 180 Euro. Das hat durchgängig viele sehr gute Bewertungen bei mindfactory. Ich würd halt nur den Lüfter blockieren oder wenn das geht im bios auf aus, 0% oder auf erst ab 90 Grad oder so stellen. Weiß jemand ob eine der letzteren Möglichkeiten geht? Das stand nämlich leider in keinem Kommentar.


----------



## F0rest (6. August 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> @Tim
> Buildzoid hat doch schon zu allen Boards Videos gebracht und diese analysiert. Einfach Actually Hardcore Overclocking bei YouTube eingeben. Da bekommst du sogar Empfehlungen + Rechnungen bei welcher Stromstärke wieviel Watt gezogen wird und wie gut die vrms damit umgehen.



Dake für den Tipp. Nachdem ich da paar videos geguckt habe, bin ich zu Gigabyte umgeschwenkt 
Jetzt ist die qual der Wahl. Die ELITE oder die PRO oder ich nimm die Mini-ITX I-Pro.
Elite hat den Soundchip Realtek ALC 1200 und die Pros den Realtek ALC 1220-VB chipsatz. Wie viel besser ist 1220-VB? Ich will keine Soundkarte einbauen und benutze DT 770 Pro 80Ohm Kopfhörer, aber evtl hol ich mal ein soundsystem in der Zukunft.
Von den Gigabytes hab ich jetzt soweit von Produktbewertungen mitbekommen, dass der Lüfter entweder unhörbar ist nach Bios update ist oder man ihn dann im Bios auch noch langsamer drehen und erst bei höherer temperatur aktivieren kann. Also wenn meine Graka voll aufdreht dann darf der angehen, aber vorher nicht  Also alles gut


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2019)

Der PCH-Lüfter bzw. dessen Steuerung ist nur ein Faktor auf den man achten sollte, leider hab ich noch immer keinen Test gefunden, wo es explizit um diesen Lüfter ging und wie gut er sich regeln läßt, abgesehen von dem was Alki zu Beginn des Threads geschrieben hat, allerdings hat er ein absolutes Highend-Board und ich weiß nicht ob der Lüfter auf Einsteiger- oder Mittelklasse-Boards ebenso leise läuft und sich auch ebenso gut übers BIOS steuern läßt!

Ein weiterer Punkt sind die VRMs, zum einen deren Qualität zum anderen deren Anzahl und ob es echte Phasen sind oder nur gedoppelte. Bei einem Ryzen 9 möchte ich als Minimum 6+1 echte Phasen, wobei mir mehr noch lieber wären.

Der dritte Punkt sind die Kondensatoren, denn diese altern mit den Jahren und bei einem teuren Highend-System, was heute noch überdimensioniert erscheint, möchte man dies ja so lange wie möglich nutzen und sei es später mal als Zweitrechner, darum achte ich auf mindestens 10K-Kondensatore, allerdings hab ich bisher keinen Hersteller außer Asrock (bei manchen Boards) gefunden, der Angaben zu den Kondensatoren macht.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2019)

Nicht die Kondensatoren schon wieder.
6 Phasen für nen 16 Kerner, bisschen wenig oder?


----------



## chill_eule (7. August 2019)

Hier ein Review zum günstigen Einsteigerboard: MSI X570-A Pro ab €' '167,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

->

MSI X570-A Pro Review | bit-tech.net

Kann man nicht meckern. 
Wenn man tatsächlich kein RGB und Gedöns braucht, bietet das X570-A Pro eigentlich alles was man für nen 6 oder 8 Kerner Zen2 braucht


----------



## Averdan (7. August 2019)

eTeknix hat ziemlich früh einige X570 motherboards getestet. Da ist so ziemlich für jeden was dabei.  *Hier der Link zum Aorus Pro test *(auf der Seite sind dann auch die Links zu allen anderen Boards)
Muss aber selber gestehen, dass ich aktuell nicht einschätzen kann, wie gut deren Testverfahren ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht die Kondensatoren schon wieder.



Doch, das ist meiner Ansicht nach eines der wichtigsten Themen beim Mainboardkauf, denn was nützt einem z.B. ein Highend-Board mit 14 echten VRM-Phasen, wenn die Kondensatoren nur für 5K ausgelegt sind und nach wenigen Jahren langsam anfangen den Geist aufzugeben?
Asrock ist der einzige mir bekannte Hersteller, der bei den hochpreisigeren Boards Angaben zur Güte der Kondensatoren macht (12K Nichicon Kondensatoren aus Japan), darum ist Asrock als Hersteller meine erste Wahl.



JoM79 schrieb:


> 6 Phasen für nen 16 Kerner, bisschen wenig oder?



Was haben die VRM-Phasen denn direkt mit den CPU-Kernen zu tun? 
Die Aussage, pro Kern eine Phase ist sicherlich Quatsch, AM4-Boards mit echten 6 Phasen, wobei das dann meist 6+x sind, zähle ich schon als Highend, die kosten ja auch schon oft über 300 Euro. Klar wären mir 12 echte Phasen lieber als 6 gedoppelte, aber es gibt auch Board mit nur 4 echten Phasen und auch auf diesen läßt sich vermutlich ein R9-3950X betreiben. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Hier ein Review zum günstigen Einsteigerboard: MSI X570-A Pro ab €'*'167,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ->
> 
> ...



Leider sind alle verlinkten Tests bisher auf englisch, da verstehe ich dann maximal die Hälfte von, oder noch schlimmer, ich meine alles zu verstehen und in Wirklichkeit sagt der Test manchmal was ganz anderes aus.


----------



## chill_eule (7. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Doch, das ist meiner Ansicht nach eines der wichtigsten Themen beim Mainboardkauf, denn was nützt einem z.B. ein Highend-Board mit 14 echten VRM-Phasen, wenn die Kondensatoren nur für 5K ausgelegt sind und nach wenigen Jahren langsam anfangen den Geist aufzugeben?



Wenn du dein Board und CPU natürlich 24/7 unter volllast betreiben willst für mehrere Jahre in einem schlecht belüfteten Gehäuse, ja dann würde ich mir auch Gedanken über die Haltbarkeit machen. 
Mein aktuelles Board ASUS P8Z77-V LE Plus ist seit 2013 im Einsatz. Damals hat sich noch kaum einer solche Gedanken über Kondensatoren gemacht. Und seit ca. 2 Jahren laufen meine CPU und RAM und das Board selbst (BCLK Frequency) mit OC und das kümmert weder meine Kondensatoren noch mein Netzteil...

Jedes aktuelle Mainboard hat im Prinzip erstmal genug "Saft" um eine entsprechend gleichaltrige CPU zu versorgen. Bedenke, dass die Hersteller erstmal immer quasi vom schlimmsten Fall ausgehen müssen: Ein DAU, der garkeinen Plan hat und irgendeine Hardware zusammenwürfelt  Also hat im Prinzip auch jedes X570 Board erst einmal genug Power um einen X3900 @stock zu betreiben, weil es von AMD so vorgesehen und vorgegeben wird.
Der nachfolgende X3950 sollte in diesen Planungen auch schon inbegriffen sein.
Das ist jetzt alles @stock.
Und da sich Zen2 CPUs und der entsprechende RAM nur in einem recht geringen Maße wirklich sinnvoll übertakten lassen, sollten eigentlich "alle" aktuellen X570 Boards auch noch entsprechende Reserven haben um ~ 5% mehr Leistung heraus zu kitzeln.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Leider sind alle verlinkten Tests bisher auf englisch, da verstehe ich dann maximal die Hälfte von, oder noch schlimmer, ich meine alles zu verstehen und in Wirklichkeit sagt der Test manchmal was ganz anderes aus.



Willkommen in der globalisierten Welt Anno 2019 
(da kann man ja zur not auch noch mal google als übersetzer nutzen oder ggf. im hier im Forum um erklärung bitten  )


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2019)

Jetzt mal eine andere Frage, ich habe gerade gelesen und gesehen, das manche (oder alle?) Gigabyte X570-Boards eine große Boardbackplate besitzen, zusätzlich zur obligatorischen Sockel-Backplate. 
Leider aber scheinen beide Backplate nicht miteinander verbunden zu sein und was ich noch viel weniger verstehe, warum zu Geier sind die Bohrlöcher des Boards zur Befestigung auf dem Mainboardtray des Gehäuses von der großen Backplate ausgespart?
Bringt so eine Backplate dann überhaupt etwas für die Stabilität des Boards, z.B. wenn ein sehr schwerer Kühler montiert ist und das System so transportiert wird, oder bei den teils recht großen Kräften, die zur Befestigung der P4/P8-Stecker oder des ATX-Steckers nötig sind?


----------



## chill_eule (7. August 2019)

Reines Marketing.

Mein aktuelles Board und auch jeder Vorgänger, haben diverse Transporte zu LAN-Partys (teils über mehrere hundert Kilometer) mitgemacht, auch ohne Aluminium Backplate


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2019)

Tim sowas nennt man Marketing. Nachdem man mit RGB niemand mehr hinterm Ofen hervorlocken kann und sich die Boards teilweise nur noch im einstelligen Prozentbereich voneinander Unterscheiden muss sich der Hersteller ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal schaffen.

Dafür verbaut der eine verchromte PCI-E Slots, ein anderer verbaut nur schwarze Bauteile und Stecker und ein Dritter will dir mit dem Board eine Super-Duper-Onboards-Soundkarte verkaufen.

Aber, ja, sicherlich wird es dem Board an irgendeiner Stelle mehr Festigkeit verleihen.

Dazu eine Geschichte eines Kollegen, der nach einem Upgrade voller Wollust auf dem ausgemusterten Mainboard rumgesprungen ist, welches ihm ständig Probleme macht.

Der hat es mit seinen 90Kg damals nicht geschafft das Board zu brechen, egal wie er da drauf gesprungen ist. Mag ja sein dass die Leiterbahnen früher den sterben aber Probleme mit der Festigkeit der Boards gibts nicht wirklich. Wie man die Stecker, welche mehr Kraft benötigen, am Besten installiert kann man sich ja vorher anschauen. Auch da gibt es schonende und weniger schonende Wege.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2019)

Das Boards so schnell nicht brechen, war mir klar, daß sie scheinbar 90 kg aushalten können aber nicht. 
Allerdings gehts auch nicht darum, ab wieviel Druck das Board bricht, sondern ab welcher Belastung die Leitbahnen anfangen Schaden zu nehmen!

Zum Thema Stecker schonend anstecken werde ich wenn es soweit ist einen gesonderten Thread eröffnen oder es in dem dann stattfindenden Zusammenbauthread thematisieren, hier paßt es nicht wirklich ins Topic!


----------



## chill_eule (7. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Stecker schonend anstecken werde ich wenn es soweit ist einen gesonderten Thread eröffnen...



Boah, echt ey? Man kann's auch übertreiben 
Dutzende Generationen von PCs wurden ohne entsprechenden Thread im Forum erfolgreich zusammen gebaut! Einen Stecker einstecken sollte ja nun wirklich jeder Idiot hinbekommen... 
Ansonsten lieber einen Medion PC kaufen @Tim1974 

@Mod-Team: Bitte sofort jeden Thread von Tim1974 bezüglich Stecker einstecken löschen, OK?


----------



## Venom89 (7. August 2019)

Tim hat einfach extreme Verlust Ängste, versucht das ganze dann als "Interesse an der Hardware" zu tarnen.
Wie der boost seiner Grafikkarte funktioniert, interessiert nicht. Aber wie man richtig die Stecker steckt.

Und ja! Das ganze wurde schon mehrmals besprochen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Stecker schonend anstecken werde ich wenn es soweit ist einen gesonderten Thread eröffnen oder es in dem dann stattfindenden Zusammenbauthread thematisieren, hier paßt es nicht wirklich ins Topic!


Jetzt kündigst du deinen Spam schon an? 
Dein Leben muss echt langweilig sein, wenn du dir über sowas Gedanken machst.


----------



## Dudelll (7. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Boards so schnell nicht brechen, war mir klar, daß sie scheinbar 90 kg aushalten können aber nicht.
> Allerdings gehts auch nicht darum, ab wieviel Druck das Board bricht, sondern ab welcher Belastung die Leitbahnen anfangen Schaden zu nehmen!
> 
> Zum Thema Stecker schonend anstecken werde ich wenn es soweit ist einen gesonderten Thread eröffnen oder es in dem dann stattfindenden Zusammenbauthread thematisieren, hier paßt es nicht wirklich ins Topic!



YouTube

Dann brauchste nicht extra nen Thread für erstellen. Gibt nebenbei bemerkt erstaunlich viele YT Videos die zeigen wie man Stecker ansteckt.

B2t:

Ab welchem Druck die Leiterbahnen schaden davon tragen wird man so allgemein nicht beantworten können. Übt man Druck mit was spitzem aus z.b. einem Schraubenzieher dann reicht sehr wenig, belaste ich das Board komplett benötige ich logischerweise deutlich mehr Druck. Hängt halt stark davon ab an welcher Stelle man Druck ausübt. Um Leiterbahnen durch den Transport oder bei der Montage eines kühlers zu beschädigen muss man sich allerdings schon Mühe geben oder grob fahrlässig zu Werke gehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Dann brauchste nicht extra nen Thread für erstellen. Gibt nebenbei bemerkt erstaunlich viele YT Videos die zeigen wie man Stecker ansteckt.



In dem Video sieht es recht leicht aus, die Stecker gehen hier sehr leicht rein, wobei sich beim ATX dennoch das Board ordentlich durchbiegt, was in dem Video gut zu sehen ist. Bei neuen Netzteilen mit neuen Kabeln und komplett neuem Mainboard ist es aber oft schwieriger, allein schon weil die neuen Kabel extrem störrisch sind, was besonders beim P4+P8 stören kann.



Dudelll schrieb:


> B2t:
> 
> Ab welchem Druck die Leiterbahnen schaden davon tragen wird man so allgemein nicht beantworten können. Übt man Druck mit was spitzem aus z.b. einem Schraubenzieher dann reicht sehr wenig, belaste ich das Board komplett benötige ich logischerweise deutlich mehr Druck. Hängt halt stark davon ab an welcher Stelle man Druck ausübt. Um Leiterbahnen durch den Transport oder bei der Montage eines kühlers zu beschädigen muss man sich allerdings schon Mühe geben oder grob fahrlässig zu Werke gehen.



Seh ich im Grunde ebenso und kaputt gegangen ist mir dabei noch nie was, dennoch quält mich nach jedem Zusammenbau/Umbau tage-bis-wochen-lang die Ungewissheit, ob es nicht vielleicht diesmal doch ein wenig zu viel Druck hier oder da war und kommt auch nur die kleinste Auffälligkeit des PCs im Betrieb, kommen mir sofort schlimmer Gedanken, welchen Fehler ich gemacht haben könnte und das nun Hardware vielleicht teils im Eimer ist... 

Nun aber wieder bitte mehr zu den Boards und den Unterschieden der Verschiedenen Exemplare, ich hab bei Youtube das hier gefunden: 
YouTube
Bei etwa 3:35 wird ein naher Blick auf die Kondensatoren möglich, was mir hier auffällt, sie sehen von der Farbgebung und Form für mich den 12K Nichicon Caps sehr ähnlich, nur das eben in der obersten Zeile hinter dem FP nicht 12K drauf steht, stattdessen gar nichts der gleichen.
Auf dem *Asrock X570 Taichi* hingegen steht hinter dem FP 12K auf den Caps: 
YouTube

Kann mir nun jemand sagen, welche Caps auf dem *Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master* drauf sind?

Wenn man das Gigabyte mit dem Asrock vergleicht, fällt auch auf, daß das Gigabyte deutlich mehr reale VRM-Phasen hat, dafür aber vermutlich weniger gute Kondensatoren und es ist teurer, welches der beiden Boards würdet ihr bevorzugen und warum?


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Seh ich im Grunde ebenso und kaputt gegangen ist mir dabei noch nie was, dennoch quält mich nach jedem Zusammenbau/Umbau tage-bis-wochen-lang die Ungewissheit, ob es nicht vielleicht diesmal doch ein wenig zu viel Druck hier oder da war und kommt auch nur die kleinste Auffälligkeit des PCs im Betrieb, kommen mir sofort schlimmer Gedanken, welchen Fehler ich gemacht haben könnte und das nun Hardware vielleicht teils im Eimer ist...


Ganz ehrlich, du brauchst Hilfe, dringend.
Das ist doch nicht normal.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann mir nun jemand sagen, welche Caps auf dem *Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master* drauf sind?



Es sind Caps, welche der Hersteller gemäß seinen Anforderungen an sein Produkt gewählt hat. 

Es gibt hier im Forum Fachleute für Netzteile, Monitore usw., besitzt du denn Wissen in Bezug auf Elko's, welches über ein YouTube-Selbststudium hinausgeht?  Dann wären hier sicher einige bereit eine solche Diskussion zu führen.  Einfach nur 12k ablesen und sagen, dass das besser ist als ein 10k Kondensator sein müsste ist nun wahrlich keine große Nummer.

Ich schließe mich der Aussage von JOM79 an, normal ist das nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es gibt hier im Forum Fachleute für Netzteile, Monitore usw., besitzt du denn Wissen in Bezug auf Elko's, welches über ein YouTube-Selbststudium hinausgeht?



Nein, allerdings wird es meiner Einschätzung nach wenn, dann hier auch nur handverlesen wenige echte Fachleute auf so einem speziellen Gebiet geben und wenn diese nicht bereit sind, ihr Fachwissen zu teilen, wenn sie hier freundlich danach gefragt werden, auch wenn das Gegenüber weitaus weniger Fachwissen auf dem Gebiet hat, dann sind sie hier fehl am Platze in einem Hardwareforum, wo es eben darum geht, das Wissen mit anderen zu teilen, anderen zu helfen und Ratschläge zu geben. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Einfach nur 12k ablesen und sagen, dass das besser ist als ein 10k Kondensator sein müsste ist nun wahrlich keine große Nummer.



Das 12K nunmal aber besser ist als 5K oder 10K, sollte doch aber eigentlich klar sein, oder übersehe ich da was?
Auch wenn ein 5K Cap vielleicht auch sehr lange hält, wenn er deutlich unterhalb von 105°C betrieben wird, ist es trotzdem so, daß ein 10K Cap dann etwa doppelt so lange halten wird und ein 12K nochmals länger. Da die Kondensatoren echte Verschleißteile sind, ist es doch nur logisch, daß man beim Kauf besonders auf diese achtet! 
Außer vielleicht man will gar nicht, daß das Board so lange hält und hofft sogar, daß es nach ca. 2-3 Jahren die Grätsche macht, damit man ein Argument hat was neues kaufen zu können, ich glaube das ich bei einigen hier so der Fall!


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein 5K Cap vielleicht auch sehr lange hält, wenn er deutlich unterhalb von 105°C betrieben wird, ist es trotzdem so, daß ein 10K Cap dann etwa doppelt so lange halten wird


Nein. Die Zusammenhänge sind nicht linear.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da  die Kondensatoren echte Verschleißteile sind, ist es doch nur logisch,  daß man beim Kauf besonders auf diese achtet!


Nein. Da Kondensatoren heutzutage so ziemlich das letzte ist was an einem Board verschleißbedingt stirbt. Die 80er Jahre sind vorbei wo Elkos reihenweise dicke Backen machten in allen möglichen Geräten. Die Feststoffkondensatoren moderner Boards halten bei normalen Nutzungsbedingungen 20, 30, 40 Jahre. Das ist nichts bzw. das allerletzte worauf man beim Kauf achten muss. Selbst die viel schneller verschleißenden Elkos von früher schafften in aller Regel 10+ Jahre Nutzungszeit (wir haben auf der Arbeit noch zig Boards mit Core2 und pentium4-CPUs die fast 24/7 laufen und billige OEM-Bretter haben, nicht eines davon ist bisher wegen Elkos gestorben). Was willste mit deinem PC machen? An deine Enkel vererben?


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein. Die Zusammenhänge sind nicht linear.



Ok, hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können, als ich das eben schrieb, kam mir auch schon der Gedanke, es könnte nicht  so ganz linear sein... 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein. Da Kondensatoren heutzutage so ziemlich das letzte ist was an einem Board verschleißbedingt stirbt. Die 80er Jahre sind vorbei wo Elkos reihenweise dicke Backen machten in allen möglichen Geräten. Die Feststoffkondensatoren moderner Boards halten bei normalen Nutzungsbedingungen 20, 30, 40 Jahre. Das ist nichts bzw. das allerletzte worauf man beim Kauf achten muss. Selbst die viel schneller verschleißenden Elkos von früher schafften in aller Regel 10+ Jahre Nutzungszeit (wir haben auf der Arbeit noch zig Boards mit Core2 und pentium4-CPUs die fast 24/7 laufen und billige OEM-Bretter haben, nicht eines davon ist bisher wegen Elkos gestorben). Was willste mit deinem PC machen? An deine Enkel vererben?



Gut, danke für die Erklärung, also hab ich damit der Wichtigkeit der Kondensatoren wohl ziemlich übertrieben. 
Denn mehr als ca. 15 Jahre werde ich meine Rechner eher nicht nutzen. Mein ältester Rechner ist ein Pentium4-540 von 2004, mit einem Asus P5 GDC-V Deluxe-Board, den hab ich verschenkt, er läuft aber immer noch einwandfrei, wenn auch relativ lahm, die Kondensatoren sehen auch noch aus wie am ersten Tag. Allerdings war das damals auch kein Einsteigerboard. 

Was sind denn deiner Ansicht nach die wichtigsten Merkmale eines Boards, auf die man beim Kauf am meisten achten sollte, wenn es um Langlebigkeit und Langzeitstabilität geht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was sind denn deiner Ansicht nach die wichtigsten Merkmale eines Boards, auf die man beim Kauf am meisten achten sollte, wenn es um Langlebigkeit und Langzeitstabilität geht?



Ehrliche Antwort?
Keine. Ob dein Board 5 oder 10 oder 20 Jahre lebt ist vor allem eines: Statistisches Glück.

Streng genommen sind die ganzen super highend Boards mit 38,5 Phasen und 17 Controllerchips und 54,7 Elkos und so weiter deutlich ausfallgefährdeter als ein 08/15 OEM-Brett wo nur das nötigste drauf ist. Denn jede Einzelkomponente hat eine statistische Ausfallchance - die ist extrem klein aber da (und steigt mit dem Alter). Wenn eine Komponente tot ist fällt fast immer das ganze Board aus. Je mehr Komponenten verbaut sind desto höher ist entsprechend die Chance auf einen Ausfall.

Schau dir mal die Serverprofiboards an die dauaf ausgelegt sind zig Jahre Dauerbetrieb zu laufen (Beispiel: https://static.techspot.com/images2/news/bigimage/2019/02/2019-02-11-image-18.jpg). Da ist KEIN einziges Bauteil drauf das nicht zwingend nötig ist. Keine 15 Spulen, 20 Mosfets und keine 50 Elkos. Die dienen hauptsächlich dem Marketing.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

Ausschließlich die Herstellergarantie und aktuelle Schnittstellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2019)

Und zu sagen, daß man für den Ryzen9-3900X oder 3950X mindestens eine bestimmte Anzahl an VRM-Phasen braucht oder haben sollte ist auch unsinnig?

Könnte man also als Beispiel den 3950X ohne OC (abgesehen davon was das Board automatisch macht) auf einem MSI X570 Gaming Plus betreiben ohne daß das Board dann wahrscheinlich kürzer leben würde als ein Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und zu sagen, daß man für den Ryzen9-3900X oder 3950X mindestens eine bestimmte Anzahl an VRM-Phasen braucht oder haben sollte ist auch unsinnig?


Du brauchst eine Anzahl von Phasen die es schafft bei gewünschter Spannung den maximal erlaubten Stromfluss zu schaffen. Bei Hochwertigen Phasen sind das für nen 3950X (140A max)... drei Stück (3x 50A oder 3x 60A).
Natürlich hats gewisse Vorteile mehr zu haben da die verwendeten Phasen dann nicht voll belastet werden und kühler bleiben und auch die Spannungsstabilität besser wird aber da wärste dann bei 6 Stück gut dabei. Weit über 10 Phasen was manche Boards bieten ist technisch gesehen Quatsch. Das Aorus Godlike hat 16x60A an Phasen. Das sind fast 1000A. Bei 1,5v wären das 1500W Leistungsabgabe! Da verdampft ne CPU instant sogar wenn LN2 drauf ist.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Könnte man also als Beispiel den 3950X ohne OC (abgesehen davon was das  Board automatisch macht) auf einem MSI X570 Gaming Plus betreiben ohne  daß das Board dann wahrscheinlich kürzer leben würde als ein Gigabyte  X570 Aorus Master?


Natürlich. Das Board hat 8x 46A an Mosfets. Das würde für zwei 3950X reichen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2019)

Klar brauchst du eine gewisse Anzahl und je mehr du hast, desto weniger werden sie einzeln belastet.
Du willst doch was, was lange hält.


----------



## Ash1983 (8. August 2019)

Zu deiner Asrock-Liebe: es gibt wenige Bios-Updates, das Einsteigerboard hat seit dem 16.7. kein neues Bios gesehen, u.a. ging es deswegen zurück. Mein neues Gigabyte hat in der letzten Woche zwei bekommen...

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> je mehr du hast, desto weniger werden sie einzeln belastet.


Und je mehr du hast desto mehr können kaputtgehen. 

Bei den x570 Boards heute sind die Mosfets sowieso nicht mehr wirklich belastet. Ich meine ein 3950X zieht maximal 140A ohne OC. Selbst das "billige" Gaming Plus-Brett wäre bei der Ausstattung bei rechnerich bei 38% Auslastung der MosFets unter Vollast.

Da jetzt doppelt so viele Phasen (und auch noch stärkere!) zu verbauen hält nicht länger da die eh nicht wirklich belastet sind. Es steigert nur die Ausfallchance da das Brett schrott ist wenn nur eine der 16 Phasen stirbt.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2019)

Das ist halt der Nachteil.


----------



## chill_eule (8. August 2019)

Wie gut, dass ihr das dem Tim noch mal mit zig Antworten erklärt, was ich oben schon geschrieben hatte


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, allerdings wird es meiner Einschätzung nach wenn, dann hier auch nur handverlesen wenige echte Fachleute auf so einem speziellen Gebiet geben und wenn diese nicht bereit sind, ihr Fachwissen zu teilen, wenn sie hier freundlich danach gefragt werden, auch wenn das Gegenüber weitaus weniger Fachwissen auf dem Gebiet hat, dann sind sie hier fehl am Platze in einem Hardwareforum, wo es eben darum geht, das Wissen mit anderen zu teilen, anderen zu helfen und Ratschläge zu geben.



Darum fragte ich ja ob du dahingehend irgendwas an Wissen besitzt, dann würde es nämlich Sinn ergeben etwas tiefer ins Detail zu gehen. Ohne eben nicht, da du leider, wie man sieht, Dinge die sich dir nicht erklären nicht akzeptierst. Die Endlosschleife ist hier einfach vorher erkennbar. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das 12K nunmal aber besser ist als 5K oder 10K, sollte doch aber eigentlich klar sein, oder übersehe ich da was?
> Auch wenn ein 5K Cap vielleicht auch sehr lange hält, wenn er deutlich unterhalb von 105°C betrieben wird, ist es trotzdem so, daß ein 10K Cap dann etwa doppelt so lange halten wird und ein 12K nochmals länger. Da die Kondensatoren echte Verschleißteile sind, ist es doch nur logisch, daß man beim Kauf besonders auf diese achtet!


Ja ich gebe es zu, ich wusste, dass du in diese Falle tappen würdest, gleichzeitig unterstreicht das den oben angesprochenen Punkt.
Um auf Sachen zu "achten" muss man erstmal die Bedingungen kennen, welche im Zusammenhang mit den Eigenschaften der Kondensatoren stehen.
Aber worauf kannst du schon achten, wenn du kurz zuvor eingestehst nichts darüber zu wissen? Wie willst du eine Einschätzung treffen? Bislang sieht alles danach auch als lässt du dich mit großen Zahlen fangen, da kann ja nie was schiefgehen. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außer vielleicht man will gar nicht, daß das Board so lange hält und hofft sogar, daß es nach ca. 2-3 Jahren die Grätsche macht, damit man ein Argument hat was neues kaufen zu können, ich glaube das ich bei einigen hier so der Fall!



Tjaja, Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt Tim, Neid muss man sich erarbeiten.


----------



## Xeandro (9. August 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hier ein Review zum günstigen Einsteigerboard: MSI X570-A Pro ab €'*'167,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ->
> 
> ...



Gibt es hier jemanden der eine kleine Review zu dem Board abgeben kann? Hab das auf meinem Einkaufszettel für den 3700X. Mich würde der Unterschied zu dem folgenden Board interesieren. MSI MPG X570 GAMING PLUS AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 Laut Mindfactory Übersicht gibt es da keine.
Wenn das Thema geklärt ist kann ich endlich bestellen. Bitte erlöst mich von meinen Qualen! Ich warte nun schon so lange 

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ist der Unterschied? Ich bin verwirrt 

Edit 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH....... Die Farbe kann es doch nicht sein?! oh Mann....


----------



## Venom89 (9. August 2019)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist einmal das dass gaming Plus eine rote Beleuchtung hat. Außerdem hat es einen M2 passiv Kühler dabei. Gruß


----------



## Xeandro (9. August 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist einmal das dass gaming Plus eine rote Beleuchtung hat. Außerdem hat es einen M2 passiv Kühler dabei. Gruß



Nichts was mir 15 € wert wäre. Danke!


----------



## chill_eule (9. August 2019)

Mein MSI X570-A Pro ist noch nicht verbaut, aber wenn, dann könnte ich eine Rückmeldung geben, für die, die es "dann" noch interessiert


----------



## Xeandro (9. August 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mein MSI X570-A Pro ist noch nicht verbaut, aber wenn, dann könnte ich eine Rückmeldung geben, für die, die es "dann" noch interessiert



Ich werds morgen bestellen. Schau mer mal was das kann oder auch nicht


----------



## Tekkla (10. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> X570 Aorus Master:
> - Bisher 100% stabil egal bei welcher Belastung, auch 24/7 Vollast
> ...



Gleiches beim Aorus X570 Pro. Nur der Kopfhörerverstärker taugt nicht, um ein BD MMX300 m. 32 Ohm vernünftig anzutreiben. Und das ist schwach für ein Board, das über 250 Öcken kostet.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. August 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mein MSI X570-A Pro ist noch nicht verbaut, aber wenn, dann könnte ich eine Rückmeldung geben, für die, die es "dann" noch interessiert





Xeandro schrieb:


> Ich werds morgen bestellen. Schau mer mal was das kann oder auch nicht



Ich würde mich über ein Feedback freuen, denn mich würde auch ein Vergleich zu meinem MSI X470 Gaming Plus interessieren. Ob das X570 Pendant abgesehen vom Chipsatz, Lanes und Anschlüssen einen vergleichbaren Qualitätsstandard hat.


----------



## ToflixGamer (11. August 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Gleiches beim Aorus X570 Pro. Nur der Kopfhörerverstärker taugt nicht, um ein BD MMX300 m. 32 Ohm vernünftig anzutreiben. Und das ist schwach für ein Board, das über 250 Öcken kostet.



BD sind zwar insgesamt sehr schwer anzutreiben, aber selbst mein relativ günstiges Z170 Gaming M3 mit nicht sonderlich extremen Soundchip kann das... 
Sicher, dass da nicht irgendwas schiefläuft? Manchmal muss man da in der Software was verstellen.


----------



## Tekkla (12. August 2019)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Sicher, dass da nicht irgendwas schiefläuft? Manchmal muss man da in der Software was verstellen.


Ja, es gibt insgesamt 3 Verstärkungsprofile. Nicht eines hat mir zufrieden stellende Ergebnis gebracht. Aber vllt habe ich anderweitig was verpeilt, obwohl ich jeden Knopf getestet habe.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. August 2019)

Die meisten, die wirklich viel Wert auf die Arbeit mit professionellen Audiogeräten wie BD-Kopfhörern legen, werden sicherlich eh eine externe Soundkarte nutzen, weil das gleich mehrere Vorteile bietet.
Ich hab mit meinem BD DT 770 PRO 80 Ohm jedenfalls keinerlei Probleme an meinem alten Steinberg UR22, die BD laufen aber auch am Smartphone, allerdings muß ich die Lautstärke hier schon sehr weit, fast maximal aufdrehen, damit es laut genug ist.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2019)

Na kein Wunder bei 80ohm, einfach nen KHV dran und fertig.


----------



## FlorianKl (14. August 2019)

Der Kühlkörper auf den VRMs ist beim Gaming Plus deutlich größer, als beim X570-A. Da die VRMs nicht so super effizient sind, könnte das beim 12-Kerner vielleicht schon einen Unterschied machen. Die Kühlkörper beim Gaming Plus haben auch so Finnen. Da würde ich mich unglaublich über einen Vergleichstest freuen, den wird's aber wohl nie geben  Im Review zum X570-A, das hier verlinkt wurde, wurde ja angemerkt, dass beim 12-Kerner die VRMs etwas warm geworden sind:
MSI X570-A Pro Review | bit-tech.net
Das ist aber sicherlich nichts, was für den 6- oder 8-Kerner wichtig ist.

Ich schwanke im Moment auch zwischen den beiden Boards. Wird zwar nur mit einem 3600 betrieben werden, aber ich will nächstes Jahr die Option haben, einen Ryzen 4000 12-Kerner nachrüsten zu können. Und wenn dann auf dem Gaming Plus die VRMs 10° kühler sind, ärgere ich mich, nicht die 15€ investiert zu haben. Vom Design her gefällt mir das X570-A Pro ganz ohne Beleuchtung und Farbakzent besser. Ich denke ich gehe auf "Nummer Sicher" und nehme das Gaming Plus


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2019)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> Ich schwanke im Moment auch zwischen den beiden Boards. Wird zwar nur mit einem 3600 betrieben werden, aber ich will nächstes Jahr die Option haben, einen Ryzen 4000 12-Kerner nachrüsten zu können. Und wenn dann auf dem Gaming Plus die VRMs 10° kühler sind, ärgere ich mich, nicht die 15€ investiert zu haben. Vom Design her gefällt mir das X570-A Pro ganz ohne Beleuchtung und Farbakzent besser. Ich denke ich gehe auf "Nummer Sicher" und nehme das Gaming Plus



Rechne mal durch, was dich das gesamte System kosten wird, das sind sicher deutlich über 1000 Euro, warum dann für ca. 100-150 Euro Unterschied so knauserig beim Mainboard sein? 
Nimm doch einfach das Asrock X570 Taichi, dann brauchst du dir wahrscheinlich nie Gedanken um die Temperatur der Spannungswandler zu machen, nichtmal beim 16-Kerner und hast zudem die wahrscheinlich besten Kondensatoren auf dem Mark verbaut.
Außerdem wird so ein Highend-Board vermutlich auch eine bessere Ausstattung auf anderen Gebieten haben, die auch mal wichtig werden kann.


----------



## FlorianKl (14. August 2019)

Wird ein Mittelklasserechner für ~900€ mit 3600 und GTX 1660, und das ist für mich schon zu viel Leistung  Ich bin nur nächsten Sommer mit meinem Studium durch und weiß nicht, was danach ist. Wenn ich dann 'ne Workstation brauche würde ich gerne einfach einen 12-Kerner einbauen können. Mehr als 200€ gebe ich nicht für's Board aus, von der Ausstattung reicht mit das Gaming Plus dicke. Bessere Kondensatoren sind zwar schön und gut, aber dafür kann und will ich nicht nochmal 150€ beim Board mehr investieren...
Wenn irgendwer noch gute Reviews zu den Einsteiger-X570-Boards hat immer her damit!


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2019)

Für etwa 50 Euro mehr würdest du z.B. das Asrock X570 Extreme4 bekommen: ASRock > X570 Extreme4
Da hättest du dann schon die 12K Kondensatoren drauf und vermutlich auch ein stärkeres Powermanagement.


----------



## Venom89 (14. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Für etwa 50 Euro mehr würdest du z.B. das Asrock X570 Extreme4 bekommen: ASRock > X570 Extreme4
> Da hättest du dann schon die 12K Kondensatoren drauf



Die irrelevant sind. Wie dir bereits erklärt wurde. 



> und *vermutlich* auch ein stärkeres Powermanagement.



Vermutlich? Gibt es auch richtige Informationen?

Umso vollgestopfter das Board, umso wahrscheinlicher ist ein Defekt. 
Wenn jemand gewisse Funktionen nicht benötigt und OC nicht vorgesehen ist, fährt man mit einem günstigen Board immer besser.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Die irrelevant sind. Wie dir bereits erklärt wurde.



Erstmal vielleicht, aber wenn man das Board voll ausreizt und die CPU später auf Maximum upgradet und das so viele Jahre stabil nutzen will, könnten die Kondensatoren doch irgendwann ein Thema werden.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Vermutlich? Gibt es auch richtige Informationen?



Da du sonst ja immer alles zu wissen meinst, erleuchte uns doch auch hier bitte mal mit näheren Informationen! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Umso vollgestopfter das Board, umso wahrscheinlicher ist ein Defekt.
> Wenn jemand gewisse Funktionen nicht benötigt und OC nicht vorgesehen ist, fährt man mit einem günstigen Board immer besser.



Das von mir vorgeschlagene Asrock X570 Extreme4 ist doch ein günstiges Board, ich würde das als Mittelklasse einstufen.


----------



## chill_eule (14. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielleicht, aber wenn man das Board voll ausreizt und die CPU später auf Maximum upgradet und das so viele Jahre stabil nutzen will, könnten die Kondensatoren doch irgendwann ein Thema werden.



Keiner hier wollte später auf max OC gehen... Wer so etwas plant schaut sich ganz andere Mainboards an.
(Zumal auch schon geklärt wurde, dass bei den Ryzen CPUs OC wenig bis gar nix bringt, und man die CPU @stock schon so ziemlich am Optimum hat. Ergo: @stock = wie von AMD vorgesehen = CPUs bis rauf zum 16 Kerner lauffähig auf "quasi" jedem X570 Board)




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da du sonst ja immer alles zu wissen meinst, erleuchte uns doch auch hier bitte mal mit näheren Informationen!



*Du* hast hier doch Vermutungen aufgestellt, also erleuchte du uns bitte bzgl. "besserem Powermanagement" (was auch immer das sein soll)




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das von mir vorgeschlagene Asrock X570 Extreme4 ist doch ein günstiges Board, ich würde das als Mittelklasse einstufen.



"Günstig" ist immer sehr relativ! Für ein X570 Board ist es relativ günstig, aber für ein Mainboard an sich, schon relativ teuer. Es ist nicht lange her, da war die absolute Oberklasse an Mainboards jenseits der 200€ angesiedelt.
Das MSI X570-A Pro bietet eigentlich die gleiche Ausstattung (Ein M2 Slot weniger, aber dafür BIOS Flashback) ... Das Asrock hat halt Beleuchtung... wer es braucht für 75€ mehr...


----------



## Tim1974 (15. August 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Keiner hier wollte später auf max OC gehen... Wer so etwas plant schaut sich ganz andere Mainboards an.



So genau können wir das hier nicht wissen, was ForianKI später mal mit dem Board noch alles vor hat.
Das Argument mit den Top-Kondensatoren bei Asrock schien ihm ja schonmal zu gefallen.



chill_eule schrieb:


> *Du* hast hier doch Vermutungen aufgestellt, also erleuchte du uns bitte bzgl. "besserem Powermanagement" (was auch immer das sein soll)



Die Bemerkung meinerseits richtete sich hier eigentlich an Venom, der ja immer alles meint besser zu wissen, aber gut analysieren wir mal die Unterschiede beider Boards bezogen aufs Powermanagement:
MSI : MSI X570-A Pro ab €'*'163,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Asrock : ASRock X570 Extreme4 ab €'*'225,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die Anzahl der Phasen unterscheidet sich hier wohl erstmal nicht, allerdings sind die Mosfets von Asrock hier anscheinend um 4A stärker ausgelegt, sowohl für CPU als auch für SoC.
Außerdem sehe ich beim Asrock einen viel dickeren Kühler unten für die M.2-Slots, bzw. beim MSI sehe ich da überhaupt keinen Kühler für!

Ansonsten hast du vermutlich recht, daß beide Boards ähnlich ausgestattet sind, das MSI hat halt meiner Ansicht nach den Vorteil kein RGB-Mist zu haben und nicht albern zu blinken und zu leuchten.
Der Hauptvorteil des Asrock sind halt die 12K Kondensatoren, diese in Verbindung mit den etwas stärkeren Mosfets und der M.2-Kühlung wären mir wahrscheinlich schon den Aufpreis wert.


----------



## Venom89 (15. August 2019)

Die Kondensatoren bleiben also irrelevant und ein m2 Kühler, gibt es in besser günstiger. Deine Verlust Ängste überwiegen, technische Relevanz.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. August 2019)

Die 4A mehr für die einzelnen Mosfets machen in der Praxis keinen Unterschied?

Das die Kondensatoren erstmal nicht so wichtig sind, da heute anscheinend ausschließlich Feststoffkondensatoren zum Einsatz kommen, hatte ich ja schon angedeutet, dennoch ist das bessere des guten Feind, also warum sich mit 5K Caps zufrieden geben, wenn andere Hersteller 12K Caps bieten...?


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

Na schon vergessen? Große Zahlen schaffen vor allem eins, Verwirrung. 
Die Chance das beide Caps aus derselben Produktionslinie stammen ist recht hoch. Aber wenn du bereit bist für einen Aufdruck mehr zu zahlen, am besten gleich bei Apple einkaufen.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. August 2019)

Wenn das die gleichen Kondensatoren sein sollen, warum werden sie dann einmal unter Wert beworben bzw. verkauft?


----------



## Venom89 (15. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die 4A mehr für die einzelnen Mosfets machen in der Praxis keinen Unterschied?



Nö 



> Das die Kondensatoren erstmal nicht so wichtig sind, da heute anscheinend ausschließlich Feststoffkondensatoren zum Einsatz kommen, hatte ich ja schon angedeutet



Das wurde dir vor ein paar Tagen erst erklärt. 



> dennoch ist das bessere des guten Feind, also warum sich mit 5K Caps zufrieden geben, wenn andere Hersteller 12K Caps bieten...?



Weil es irrelevant ist. 
Du solltest deine Ängste bekämpfen und ihnen keinen freien Lauf lassen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn das die gleichen Kondensatoren sein sollen, warum werden sie dann einmal unter Wert beworben bzw. verkauft?



Stell die Frage doch noch einmal anders herum. Evtl fällt dir was auf


----------



## chill_eule (15. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> So genau können wir das hier nicht wissen, was ForianKI später mal mit dem Board noch alles vor hat.
> Das Argument mit den Top-Kondensatoren bei Asrock schien ihm ja schonmal zu gefallen.



Du hast aber das Thema eröffnet...





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dallerdings sind die Mosfets von Asrock hier anscheinend um 4A stärker ausgelegt



WOW 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem sehe ich beim Asrock einen viel dickeren Kühler unten für die M.2-Slots, bzw. beim MSI sehe ich da überhaupt keinen Kühler für!



M2 Kühler sind auch nur Marketingewäsch für den Otto-Normal-User...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Hauptvorteil des Asrock sind halt die 12K Kondensatoren, diese in Verbindung mit den etwas stärkeren Mosfets und der M.2-Kühlung wären mir wahrscheinlich schon den Aufpreis wert.



Völliger Wahnsinn


----------



## Tim1974 (15. August 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Du hast aber das Thema eröffnet...



Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich ein umgänglicher User, der es anderen durchaus gestattet sich in "meinen" Threads auch beraten zu lassen, wenn es ins Thema paßt und nicht ausartet. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> WOW



Bei 8 Phasen und je Phase 4A mehr macht das in der Summe 32A mehr Belastbarkeit der Mosfets, das kommt fast einer zusätzlichen Phase gleich! 
Ich will damit nicht sagen, daß man soviele Phasen braucht, aber ein Mehrwert sind die belastbareren Mosfets schon, wie groß der allerdings ausfällt und wie praxisrelevant das ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, da muß jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es ihm den Aufpreis wert ist.
Ich persönlich würde beide Boards wohl nicht kaufen und lieber zum Asrock X570 Taichi greifen, da hab ich dann wenigstens ein echtes Highend-Board und muß mir um nichts mehr Sorgen machen... 



chill_eule schrieb:


> M2 Kühler sind auch nur Marketingewäsch für den Otto-Normal-User...



Belege?
Mir ist nur bekannt, das M.2-SSDs in Relation zu ihrer Größe und zu dem was man bei SATA so gewohnt war schon kleine Heizkacheln sind und durchaus Kühlung brauchen.


----------



## Tekkla (16. August 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> M2 Kühler sind auch nur Marketingewäsch für den Otto-Normal-User...


 Nicht wirklich. Siehe dazu M.2-SSD-Kuehler im Test: MSI, Alphacool & Aqua Computer (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## chill_eule (16. August 2019)

Der Test hat in meinen Augen keinerlei Relevanz für Otto-Normal-User. 
 Es geht mir um den ganz normalen Zocker... 
keinen OC Enthusiasten oder gar eine produktive Umgebung.

Im Test stand z.b.: 


> Nach 300 Sekunden Auslastung hat die SSD fast 700 GB gelesen – mehr als das 2,5-fache ihrer Kapazität.


Braucht hier im Forum bestimmt keiner 

Siehe dazu z.B.:
M.2 SSD zu warm?


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Belege?
> Mir ist nur bekannt, das M.2-SSDs in Relation zu ihrer Größe und zu dem was man bei SATA so gewohnt war schon kleine Heizkacheln sind und durchaus Kühlung brauchen.



Nö, braucht sie nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (16. August 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der Test hat in meinen Augen keinerlei Relevanz für Otto-Normal-User.
> Es geht mir um den ganz normalen Zocker...
> keinen OC Enthusiasten oder gar eine produktive Umgebung.


Und wozu bist du dann hier im Forum?


----------



## -Shorty- (16. August 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und wozu bist du dann hier im Forum?



Und warum bereden wir den Kühlbedarf einer m2 -SSD, welche der TE noch nicht mal besitzt in einem Thread über x570 Boards? 

Siehste?


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und wozu bist du dann hier im Forum?



Weil, auch wenn der Name extreme dazu verleitet, nicht jeder hier ein Übertakteter und Vollzeitbastler ist.


----------



## Tekkla (16. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil, auch wenn der Name extreme dazu verleitet, nicht jeder hier ein Übertakteter und Vollzeitbastler ist.


 Es ist eine Frage der Präzision. Die Aussage war, dass so ein Kühler nur Marketinggewäsch sei. Der Gegenbeweis wurde angetreten. Dennoch wird auf der Falschaussage beharrt. Sicher, meine Frage auf den Anspruch war mit Absicht provokativ, eigentlich zu einfach und auch nicht korrekt im Sinne eines professionellen Gedankenaustausches. Ich wollte quasi nur eine Form von Spiegel vorhalten.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. August 2019)

Bei jedem andere TE kannst du das machen. 
Hier aber neigt man vorschnell dazu, aus dem Halbwissen Fakten zu machen und diese im Forum zu verbreiten.

Wunder dich also nicht, wenn du nun an anderer Stelle im Forum liest, dass  "M2-SSD's unausgereifter, überteuerter Schrott sind, die einem wahrscheinlich das Board killen können und sowieso mehr Nachteile als Vorteile vereinen."


----------



## markus1612 (16. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, braucht sie nicht.



Kommt halt drauf an, was man damit machen will.
Und schlecht ist so ein Kühler definitiv nicht, gerade weil die M.2 Slots meistens in der Nähe der GPU sind.


----------



## SaPass (16. August 2019)

Ich stelle mir gerade folgende Frage und hoffe, dass die in diesen Thread passt: Welchen Unterschied macht denn die besser Spannungsversorgung des Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite im Alltag, im Vergleich mit beispielsweise dem Einsteigerboard von MSI? (gh.de-Vergleich)


----------



## EyRaptor (16. August 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade folgende Frage und hoffe, dass die in diesen Thread passt: Welchen Unterschied macht denn die besser Spannungsversorgung des Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite im Alltag, im Vergleich mit beispielsweise dem Einsteigerboard von MSI? (gh.de-Vergleich)



Hau den 16 Kerner @stock auf beide Boards drauf und spiele damit   = kein Unterschied.
Hau den 8 Kerner mit max oc (also nur wenig Mehrtakt ) und viel Spannung drauf = kein Unterschied.

Willst du den 12 oder 16 Kerner auf allen Kernen möglichts weit pushen und damit den Verbrauch in bescheurte treiben, 
bei gleichzeitig niedrigerer single core Leistung? Ok, dann läuft das MSI vermutlich schon deutlich heißer.
Bringt es das? ich meine nein.

Würde wohl aber dennoch das Elite nehmen.
Für die 25€ mehr bietet es doch auch noch mehr/bessere Anschlüsse zusätzlich zum vrm.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2019)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an, was man damit machen will.
> Und schlecht ist so ein Kühler definitiv nicht, gerade weil die M.2 Slots meistens in der Nähe der GPU sind.



Dann nützt dir der Kühler aber auch nichts, da sich das eben der Umgebungstemperatur anpasst.


----------



## markus1612 (16. August 2019)

Also du meinst, dass ein Kühler, der die Oberfläche der M.2 SSD deutlich vergrößert, nichts bringt.
Interessant.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2019)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Also du meinst, dass ein Kühler, der die Oberfläche der M.2 SSD deutlich vergrößert, nichts bringt.
> Interessant.



Gibt es denn Tests, die das belegen?
Um wie viel Kelvin Temperaturunterschied reden wir denn?
Wie bricht denn die Leistung einer M.2 ein, weil sie zu heiß wird und ab wann wird es zu heiß?


----------



## markus1612 (16. August 2019)

M.2-SSD-Kuehler im Test: MSI, Alphacool & Aqua Computer (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Da sieht man relativ deutlich, dass ein Kühler auf der M.2 SSD was bringt.


----------



## DARPA (16. August 2019)

Ich hab den kleinen Passivkühler von Aquacomputer und die Temperatur des Controllers ist unter Last gut 20 °C und mehr zurück gegangen. Der ist auch der eigentliche Hotspot. Ging ohne Kühler auf über 80 bis fast 90 °C. Jetzt eher bis 60 °C

Die RAM Module dagegen hängen bei 40 - 50 °C und änderen sich durch den Kühler quasi gar nicht.


Und das alles sogar ohne GPU Abluft


----------



## markus1612 (16. August 2019)

Ist bei mir auch so.
Hab den großen Passivkühler von Aquacomputer drauf.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2019)

markus1612 schrieb:


> M.2-SSD-Kuehler im Test: MSI, Alphacool & Aqua Computer (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
> Da sieht man relativ deutlich, dass ein Kühler auf der M.2 SSD was bringt.



Völlig praxisferner Test. Da hätten sie auch gleich alle Lüfter abschalten können.


----------



## markus1612 (16. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Völlig praxisferner Test. Da hätten sie auch gleich alle Lüfter abschalten können.


Was genau ist an dem Test jetzt praxisfern?


----------



## Tim1974 (16. August 2019)

Also wenn ein Kühler vorhanden bzw. mitgeliefert wird, steht doch wohl außer Frage, daß es auch Sinn macht diesen zu verwenden, egal ob man die Kühlleistung nun in jeder Alltagssituation oder nur manchmal benötigt, schaden wird es sicherlich nicht, eventuell lebt die M.2-SSD so sogar länger.


----------



## AMG38 (16. August 2019)

Ich rate dir von m.2 ssds ab. Sollte es vorkommen, dass du die ssd tauschst, müsstest du die Schraube rausdrehen (Verschleiß des Gewindes). 

Boards mit weniger als 10 PCB Layer würde ich auch nicht ins Gehäuse lassen (auch wenn 4-8 die Praxis). Beim einstecken der Speicherriegel und vor allem des ATX Steckers droht ein Bendgate. 

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Deine Ängste sind übertrieben und unnötig.


----------



## F0rest (17. August 2019)

Also nach dem kleintest der x570 mainboards in der pcgh 9/2019 tendiere ich dazu mir das mainboard "MSI MEG X570 Ace" zu holen. Weil wie von pcgh getestet, erreicht es selbst bei blockiertem Lüfter lediglich 44.3 Grad (43,1 Grad mit laufendem Lüfter). D.h. den Lüfter kann man getrost aus lassen. Wenn man sich entscheidet ihn nicht aus zu lassen dreht er lediglich mit 0,1 Sone. Also das ist aktuell das günstigste Mainboard (ca 363 Euro aktuell) was mal einfach so passiv betrieben werden könnte ohne irgendwelche Ängste. Und ansonsten passt ja die leistung und ausstattung auch, nur dass die bootzeit noch etwas schneller sein könnte.
Aber ich werde noch auf den großen test in der 10/2019 warten ob da noch ein günstigeres dabei ist, dass sich auch mit einem blockierten Lüfter nicht aufheizt.
Bis dahin sollten hier eigentlich die Alarmglocken für das "MSI MEG X570 Ace" klingeln, nur mich verwundert, dass es noch keiner erwähnt/angesprochen hat.


----------



## AMG38 (17. August 2019)

F0rest schrieb:


> Also nach dem kleintest der x570 mainboards in der pcgh 9/2019 tendiere ich dazu mir das mainboard "MSI MEG X570 Ace" zu holen. Weil wie von pcgh getestet, erreicht es selbst bei blockiertem Lüfter lediglich 44.3 Grad (43,1 Grad mit laufendem Lüfter). D.h. den Lüfter kann man getrost aus lassen. Wenn man sich entscheidet ihn nicht aus zu lassen dreht er lediglich mit 0,1 Sone. Also das ist aktuell das günstigste Mainboard (ca 363 Euro aktuell) was mal einfach so passiv betrieben werden könnte ohne irgendwelche Ängste. Und ansonsten passt ja die leistung und ausstattung auch, nur dass die bootzeit noch etwas schneller sein könnte.
> Aber ich werde noch auf den großen test in der 10/2019 warten ob da noch ein günstigeres dabei ist, dass sich auch mit einem blockierten Lüfter nicht aufheizt.
> Bis dahin sollten hier eigentlich die Alarmglocken für das "MSI MEG X570 Ace" klingeln, nur mich verwundert, dass es noch keiner erwähnt/angesprochen hat.



Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Es ist zu teuer. Abgesehen davon kannst du alle anderen Boards mit halbwegs solidem Kühlkörper auch passiv kühlen. Das MEG ACE ist hier keine Ausnahme. 
Im PCGH Print ist z.B, das Taichi grade mal 2°C Wärmer als das MEG ACE und selbst das Biostar GT8 wird nicht mal 60°C warm. ~70€ Aufpreis nur für einen 2°C kühleren I/O-Hub unter Vollast ? Ne.. Wenn man sich für das Board entscheidet, dann bitte aus anderen Gründen. Ausserdem wurden in der Print grade mal 4 Boards getestet. Als Referenz würde ich das jetzt nicht nehmen, da alle interessanten Boards zwischen 200-300€ fehlen.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. August 2019)

Wo geht denn die Heatpipe beim "MSI MEG X570 Ace" hin, wird darüber der PCH mit gekühlt oder geht sie nur runter zu den M.2-Slots?


----------



## F0rest (17. August 2019)

AMG38 schrieb:


> Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Es ist zu teuer. Abgesehen davon kannst du alle anderen Boards mit halbwegs solidem Kühlkörper auch passiv kühlen. Das MEG ACE ist hier keine Ausnahme.
> Im PCGH Print ist z.B, das Taichi grade mal 2°C Wärmer als das MEG ACE und selbst das Biostar GT8 wird nicht mal 60°C warm. ~70€ Aufpreis nur für einen 2°C kühleren I/O-Hub unter Vollast ? Ne.. Wenn man sich für das Board entscheidet, dann bitte aus anderen Gründen. Ausserdem wurden in der Print grade mal 4 Boards getestet. Als Referenz würde ich das jetzt nicht nehmen, da alle interessanten Boards zwischen 200-300€ fehlen.


Ja gut, die verwendete CPU war n Ryzen 7 1800X. Bei nem Ryzen 9 3950X könnte es schon gut sein, dass beide Boards nochmal n Stück wärmer werden und dass das Taichi nochmal um n Stück mehr als nur 2 Grad wärmer wird, als das MEG Ace. Wenn man 50Euro sparen will (310euro vs 363Euro), einem das etwas mehr an Wärme nichts juckt und die Stabilitäts/Praxisprobleme des Taichi gefixt sind, dann spricht nichts dagegen auch dieses Board zu nehmen.

Biostar GT8 würde ich aber nicht nehmen. 60 Grad warm sind wie gesagt mit nem Ryzen 7 1800X.


----------



## DARPA (18. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wo geht denn die Heatpipe beim "MSI MEG X570 Ace" hin, wird darüber der PCH mit gekühlt oder geht sie nur runter zu den M.2-Slots?



Wer könnte einem das nur sagen?! 
Wenn die Hersteller so offizielle Produktseiten im Internet machen würden. Ja das wär was.
Oder wenn es ganze Tests geben würde, wo sogar das Board zerlegt wird und man den kompletten Kühlkörper sieht. Und alles in deutsch. Nee, das wär zu DeLuxxe


----------



## Tim1974 (18. August 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wer könnte einem das nur sagen?!
> Wenn die Hersteller so offizielle Produktseiten im Internet machen würden. Ja das wär was.
> Oder wenn es ganze Tests geben würde, wo sogar das Board zerlegt wird und man den kompletten Kühlkörper sieht. Und alles in deutsch. Nee, das wär zu DeLuxxe



An Stelle der drei Zeilen hättest du auch eine kurze Antwort auf meine Frage in einem Wort (ja oder nein) geben oder einen Link zum Test setzen können!


----------



## DARPA (18. August 2019)

Die Antwort steht bereits da


----------



## blautemple (18. August 2019)

Warum sollte er irgendwas verlinken? Du liest es doch eh nicht


----------



## Tim1974 (18. August 2019)

Danke, sehr konstruktive Beiträge...


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2019)

Nur weil du mal wieder zu faul bist!
Du willst immer alles mögliche wissen, bist aber absolut nicht in der Lage, mal nach der Lösung selber zu suchen.
Dauert keine Minute mit Google und deine Frage ist beantwortet.
Dieses Schema ziehst du hier seit Jahren durch.
Ist doch dann kein Wunder, dass mittlerweile kaum jemand mehr Bock hat, dir zu helfen.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wo geht denn die Heatpipe beim "MSI MEG X570 Ace" hin, wird darüber der PCH mit gekühlt oder geht sie nur runter zu den M.2-Slots?



Es gibt nur ein Brett, das eine passive Kühlung hat und da geht eine Pipeline zum Hub.
Beschwere dich bei den Designer, denn das Design scheint heute wichtiger zu sein als die Kühlung. Traurige Entwicklung.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beschwere dich bei den Designer, denn das Design scheint heute wichtiger zu sein als die Kühlung. Traurige Entwicklung.



Da hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich mein Aufrüsten auf Zen2 erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit aufgeschoben habe, ich will kein Board mit Lüfter und ich will auch keine 750 Euro für ein Heatpipe-Board ausgeben. 
Außerdem ist mir der Leistungszuwach zwischen meinem Zen+ und Zen2 einfach zu gering und so viel mehr Kerne würde mir vermutlich erstmal auch nicht viel bringen.
Vielleicht kommt ja der X670 Chipsatz wieder mir passiver Kühlung auch auf bezahlbaren Boards?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. August 2019)

Überraschende Wendung, nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. August 2019)

Naja, bei mir siegt meist die Vernunft, auch wenn es dafür manchmal etwas Zeit braucht. 

Ich geb keine 2000 Euro für etliche Mehrkerne aus, von denen ich meist nichts merke und für ca. 15-20% mehr Kernleistung, die messbar, aber sicher auch nicht spürbar ist, dazu ein Board was einen Miefquirl hat und eine neue Grafikkarte, die immer noch nicht ideal für 2160p ist...
Wenn ich da 1-2 Generationen länger warte, bekomme ich vielleicht genau das was ich will für den gleichen Betrag.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2019)

Nein, auch dann nicht bei der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da 1-2 Generationen länger warte, bekomme ich vielleicht genau das was ich will für den gleichen Betrag.



Du kannst aber auch alle 2 Jahre immer Mittelklasse kaufen und bist gut dabei ohne die Knete rauszuhauen.
Der 2600 reicht ja noch. Nächstes Jahr nimmst du den 4600 und 2 Jahre später den 6600.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. August 2019)

Interessant wird der Sprung der 2021 ansteht, dann könnte ja auch AM5 kommen und eventuell eine völlig neue CPU-Architektur, vielleicht wieder so ein Sprung wie vom Bulldozer zu Zen?


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2019)

Was hat das denn jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?
Mach doch einfach nen Laberthread für sowas in der Rumpelkammer auf.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. August 2019)

Das es vielleicht mit Zen2+ oder Zen3 oder danach wieder bessere Zeiten für Leute kommen werden, die keine Unsummen für ein Mainboard ausgeben wollen und trotzdem keinen PCH-Lüfter haben mögen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2019)

Hat nix mit dem Thema zu tun, aber kenn wir ja nicht anders aus deinen Threads.
Immer schön OT gehen wenn es dir passt und wenn es dir nicht passt, werden die Leute gemeldet.
Hilfe brauchst du eh keine mehr erwarten, da du eh nix kaufst.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das es vielleicht mit Zen2+ oder Zen3 oder danach wieder bessere Zeiten für Leute kommen werden, die keine Unsummen für ein Mainboard ausgeben wollen und trotzdem keinen PCH-Lüfter haben mögen.



Wieso machst du dir Gedanken über Zen 3?
Ich würde tippen, dass Zen 3 eine neue Plattform bekommen wird -- nämlich AM5.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso machst du dir Gedanken über Zen 3?
> Ich würde tippen, dass Zen 3 eine neue Plattform bekommen wird -- nämlich AM5.



Zen3 wird wohl garantiert auf einen neuen Chipsatz setzen. 

Das "Sockelversprechen" bei AM4 endet mit Ryzen 4000 und das ist von AMD auch von Anfang an so kommuniziert worden: AM4 Support bis 2020. 

Ryzen 4000 wird "nur" auf nem optimierten Zen2 Prozess laufen. Wahrscheinlich 7nm EUV. Die werden noch auf den bestehenden Boards laufen, wahrscheinlich wird die 300er Serie aber komplett rausfallen. Zumindest vermute ich das, weil die neuen BIOS-Versionen einfach nicht auf die Boards passen vom Speicherplatz her. Das ist ja jetzt schon bei einigen Boards nen Thema.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2019)

Oder Ryzen 4000 wird nur auf 500er Boards laufen.


----------



## AMG38 (19. August 2019)

Wenn man Glück hat, kann man vielleicht auch die ersten Zen3 CPUs auf AM4 sockeln (X570/670), wenn AMD den I/O-Die mit DDR4 & DDR5 Speichercontroller anbietet. 

Stichwort AM3 CPU auf AM2 (+) Board.

Aber das ist schon wieder viel zu viel Glaskugeln.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. August 2019)

Gut, damit ist eigentlich alles zum Thema gesagt, was man aktuell dazu sagen kann. Ich will jetzt hier auch nicht weiter über X670, B550, B650-Boards diskutieren, weil das wirklich nichts ins Thema paßt und außerdem heute noch niemand wissen kann, ob die ohne Lüfter kommen.

Interessant wäre jetzt hier nur noch echt aussagekräftige und umfangreiche Tests zu den aktuellen X570-Boards zu verlinken, aber bitte nur deutschsprachige!


----------



## Venom89 (19. August 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre jetzt hier nur noch echt aussagekräftige und umfangreiche Tests zu den aktuellen X570-Boards zu verlinken, aber bitte nur deutschsprachige!



Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht. 
Aktualisiert sich sogar von ganz alleine. 

LMGTFY


----------



## sonny1606 (5. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder Ryzen 4000 wird nur auf 500er Boards laufen.



Vielleicht wird zen3 auf allen am4 inkl. 300er laufen. Bisher war AMD in Sachen abwärtskompatibilität sehr großzügig. Hängt ja  nur davon ab was Amd will. Technisch, seitens bios etc steht dem sicher nix im Weg. Denke da an das pci4.0 auf 400er boards was soblange gibg bis AMD es nicht mehr wollte und Verbot. Warten wir es ab.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2020)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird zen3 auf allen am4 inkl. 300er laufen. Bisher war AMD in Sachen abwärtskompatibilität sehr großzügig. Hängt ja  nur davon ab was Amd will. Technisch, seitens bios etc steht dem sicher nix im Weg. Denke da an das pci4.0 auf 400er boards was soblange gibg bis AMD es nicht mehr wollte und Verbot. Warten wir es ab.



Ja eben.. AMD hat PCIe 4.0 auf den alten Boards untersagt.
Wenn AMD will, kann Ryzen 4000 auch X670 only sein.


----------

